# Can using a neti pot make a sinus infection worse?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I had a very mild sinus infection last week. Yesterday, I felt great but had a bit of residual gunk in my sinuses. So, I used the neti pot, felt fine most of the evening but at about 2am, I woke up feeling miserable. Painfully clogged sinuses, tons of gunk, headache etc... Now, this morning, my throat hurts, I have such sinus pressure and I feel awful. It feels worse than the sinus infection I had last week.

Can using the neti pot cause a re-infection?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I think that sometimes people get a little bit of water stuck in the sinuses if they tip the pot a little weird or don't let the sinuses drain completely or something. I've never had this happen but have heard others have this problem. I don't think it could cause additional symptoms but who knows. I would actually recommend doing it again - making sure you are using warm water with sea salt and some GSE for extra effect if you want.


----------



## peggyitaly (May 3, 2004)

Hi,
Two years ago I had a mild sinus infection. I decided to use the neti pot hoping to prevent a bad infection. Unfortunately, the neti pot made things worse and my mild infection turned into a really bad one. I eventually had to use antibiotics after 2 months of major headaches, earaches and toothaches. I think the neti is useful for hygiene and prevention when infection is not present, but if there is an infection it could make things worse. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
I had a very mild sinus infection last week. Yesterday, I felt great but had a bit of residual gunk in my sinuses. So, I used the neti pot, felt fine most of the evening but at about 2am, I woke up feeling miserable. Painfully clogged sinuses, tons of gunk, headache etc... Now, this morning, my throat hurts, I have such sinus pressure and I feel awful. It feels worse than the sinus infection I had last week.

Can using the neti pot cause a re-infection?

See, I would think you had stuffyness or a cold or virus, not a sinus infection last week. That's how sinus infections set in, really-- you get a virus, which swells the tissue (and makes you feel bad) the virus clears on it's own, makes you feel better for 12-24 hours. BUT, you have micro-tears from blowing, mucous/drying, etc. Lovely place for bacteria and fungus to breed. So, after you feel better for a little while, you get slammed with a REAL infection (bacterial or fungal, not viral)...

It is _slightly_ possible the neti pot made it worse, unless you have nasal polyps (which hold water in) If you have polyps, you shouldn't use the pot at all because it traps water... It is much more likely that the neti pot had nothing to do with it progressing to an infection... although, the more I think about it, IF you did the neti pot right before bed, layed down and your sinuses started swelling, it could have trapped the water. It would make it sore, but still isn't the _cause_. It would have dried it out a bit and gave you a sore throat. Make sense?


----------

